# Lost paddle on Clear Creek! black shaft, white blade



## durangotang (Jun 9, 2009)

lost my paddle just below tunnel 1 on Clear Creek today. Probably says CSM Kayak Club on it. if found, please give me a call at 970-749-6644. Thanks.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

I think I saw your paddle pinned on a rock in the middle of Clear Creek about a half mile upstream of 70 and Youngfield. It's in the runnout of manky class V. You can take the greenbelt trail and will probably need a lasso.


----------



## durangotang (Jun 9, 2009)

manky is right. reebar everywhere. thanks for the heads up!


----------

